# Get Instant Free Cpanel Hosting Account



## [poWer] (Aug 13, 2010)

I have started a Free webhosting company and well I didnt know where to post about it on the forum. Thought other people might find it useful. So admins & Mods, if this is not the place for the thread or if its inappropriate, dont ban me. 



> Alliancehot.com welcomes everyoneto join in and start a community. Alliancehot is offering Post To Host starting from only 3 posts per month. *Your Cpanel Account will be created instantly* and there is no No Waiting period. So,hurry and get your hosting account as it is Free and Reliable Hosting.



100% free Cpanel Hosting and Get It Instant.Post 2 Host.

Free Web Hosting Plans:

Plan A:

* 200 MB Web Space
* 2000 MB Bandwidth
* 2x all features of cPanel
* Fantastico Deluxe!
* PHP, Cron, Frontpage Ext and more cPanel Features
* Minimum no. of posts for signup : 3
* Number of posts to be made monthly : 3

Plan B:

* 500 MB Web Space
* 5000 MB Bandwidth
* 5x all features of cPanel
* Fantastico Deluxe!
* PHP, Cron, Frontpage Ext and more cPanel Features
* Minimum no. of posts for signup : 5
* Number of posts to be made monthly : 5

Plan C:

* 1 GB Web Space
* 10 GB Bandwidth
* 10x all features of cPanel
* Fantastico Deluxe!
* PHP, Cron, Frontpage Ext and more cPanel Features
* Minimum no. of posts for signup : 10
* Number of posts to be made monthly : 10

Plan D:

* 3 GB Web Space
* 30 GB Bandwidth
* 30x all features of cPanel
* Fantastico Deluxe!
* PHP, Cron, Frontpage Ext and more cPanel Features
* Minimum no. of posts for signup : 25
* Number of posts to be made monthly : 25

Plan E:

* 8 GB Web Space
* 80 GB Bandwidth
* 80x all features of cPanel
* Fantastico Deluxe!
* PHP, Cron, Frontpage Ext and more cPanel Features
* Minimum no. of posts for signup : 60
* Number of posts to be made monthly : 60

Plan F:

* 12 GB Web Space
* 120 GB Bandwidth
* 120x all features of cPanel
* Fantastico Deluxe!
* PHP, Cron, Frontpage Ext and more cPanel Features
* Minimum no. of posts for signup : 90
* Number of posts to be made monthly : 90

*All the accounts are activated instantly.*

Thinkdigit users can also get hosting for just onetime posting. Interested users PM me.

AllianceHot - Instant cPanel Host


----------

